# Where do you go fishing around here?



## Rossco (Sep 15, 2012)

Greetings! I want to do some fishing in lakes or streams around the lower mainland, but have no idea where good places are. I used to fish off the pier at Jericho beach as a child, but I want to do freshwater fishing.

Help please!


----------



## dinherz (Aug 30, 2010)

Sturgeon slough pitt meadows 
Here is where i go fishing. 
Caught a couple 13''ers bass and trouts


----------



## reeferious (Apr 30, 2010)

if you're looking for solitude and workout hike up garibaldi blacktusk around mid july guarantee success catching cutthroat trouts or try hatzic or mill lakes for black crappies or fraser river bars for smorgasboard of rainbows, dolly varden, bunch of coarse fish or just stop by burnaby lake during evening hours and catch some fat carps


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Lower Mainland and Fraser Valley Fishing Locations | Fishing with Rod


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

i do most of my fishing at IPU in richmond


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

hahaha Mike!


----------

